# Field archery scope question.



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

I use a 6 power with a red dot. I took the clarifier out because the target was moving to much. Field and hunter targets have to much black on them I lose the black dot. I bought a roll of red reflective tape at an auto parts store and with a rotary punch make my own.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I use a small Gunstar chubby green reticule without dot on a 29mm .75 diopter lens for field and FITA (without clarifier). I also have a green scope ring decal applied. I tried using the black reticule, but it is too difficult for me to see on field/hunter targets. I also tried the bright orange, but got far too much glare from that combo. Oh yeah, I've found that I also really like shooting with a blue level--no glare and really calming on the eyes. 

If your eyes are still pretty good, I'd suggest starting out with either your current 3x or maybe a 4x lens. They would provide sufficient magnification out to 80 yards without the added perceived movement at the longer distances. I'd also suggest picking up a 35mm scope, if you don't have one already. The usual 42mm 3D scope is really too large for field/target shooting.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

For me, black worked great for Vegas and the really big 80 and 122 CM Clown targets. That was when I could actually see a dot. Age has taken care of that. I see a lot of orange/red, some greens too in dots and fiber optic pins out there. I'm totally convinced a circle is the way to go, but it's not for everyone.... I'm not a big fan of clarifiers and verifiers if you can figure out a way to see without them. Reason being in certain lighting conditions, I would get a reflection in the peep of things behind me and I really didn't like that, so I quit using them.. As for power, Not a lot of spotties shoot much over a 4X/.50 diopter, but there are exceptions.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Never thought about the black targets. Only shot a few field rounds in my life.

Dean Pridgen using a blue fiber with LP light and really likes it. Green what Im use to in 3d.

Im quessing having a full set of targets to practice on around the house helps! Not hardly any field courses to practice in my area.

Considering GT400 ultralights for arrows. Smaller the better.
DB


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Smaller dia arrows aren't necessarily better for field because you really don't have to worry too much about the wind catching them. Some shoot the really skinnys and others do very well with the more standard GT/ACC-sized shafts. Depends mostly on your draw weight and what will get the shaft out to 80 yds easiest for you. 

For my DW of only 40 pounds, I'm stuck with shoting the thinner shafts because I cannot load up the point weight too much and still get good flight to 80 yards...and I do occasionally lose a point or two from not catching the line. You also don't want to go overboard and shoot the logs unless you get your arrows for free or you just like fletching up a new doz every couple of weeks-- we fieldies have no qualms about smashing the back ends of arrows that are taking up valuable X real estate....haha.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

montigre said:


> Smaller dia arrows aren't necessarily better for field because you really don't have to worry too much about the wind catching them. Some shoot the really skinnys and others do very well with the more standard GT/ACC-sized shafts. Depends mostly on your draw weight and what will get the shaft out to 80 yds easiest for you.
> 
> For my DW of only 40 pounds, I'm stuck with shoting the thinner shafts because I cannot load up the point weight too much and still get good flight to 80 yards...and I do occasionally lose a point or two from not catching the line. You also don't want to go overboard and shoot the logs unless you get your arrows for free or you just like fletching up a new doz every couple of weeks-- we fieldies have no qualms about smashing the back ends of arrows that are taking up valuable X real estate....haha.


Shooting GT 22's for 3D. Most likely drop the poundage for field. 400 should be a good spine for lower poundage for me. 
DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel,
I"ve learned to AVOID "green" dots or circles when shooting field/hunter/animal rounds. 

I also, for years, have made my own dots and circles (of course with true-spot, you no longer have to have a stick-on circle on your lens) out of red bumper reflective tape. So easy to do, and guarantees you get the right sized dot that fits your aiming/holding style.

All you need is the tape (auto store), some blunted drill bits (grind down to flat the end that goes into the drill), a piece of wood, and a mallet.
You quickly learn how hard to tap the mallet to cut thru the tape and not the backing. You can punch out several dozen dots of different sizes and make your choice of size out on the range...the size that you prefer and works best for YOU will quickly become evident when you shoot at 40-50 yards! 
Circles are a bit more complicated...but I simply cut out the OUTSIDE diameter of a circle with a cut off piece of 2712 or 2613 arrow shaft, then, I 'eyeball" the center "hole" to get it centered up and use....1616, 1714, 1716, or 1814 or 1816 pieces of arrow shaft to "cut" the hole. One of those sizes, with either 4X or 6X scopes always has worked for me as far as circle diameter goes...and gives me a nice margin around the hole and the outside edge of the circle. Even if the hole is slightly off center...I just place it on the lens with the wider side DOWN (closer to the bubble) and it works just fine.
You can easily make several of several different sizes and find the hole diameter that works the best for you....

Inexpensive, easy to make, FIT YOU (unlimited sizing), and fun to do.

I wrote an article about this in Archery Focus Magazine several years ago, and it is also a chapter in my upcoming book, "ProActive Archery" to be published soon.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Dan,

I do everything the opposite for field that I do for 3d. 

3d = 5X lens, 1X clarifier, .010 blue fiber with LP light
Field = 4x lens, no clarifier, orange dot on the lens. (I'll also run very similar for indoor)

What I learned this year from shooting field multiple times per week for almost 3 months; 
1. I practiced with my 3d bow from time to time. I don't like the blue fiber for field/hunter rounds. If there is direct sun on the target, even the lighted fiber washes out for me (mostly on the hunter face). If you use it without a clarifier you might be ok though. If I was going to run a fiber for field, it would be red and at least .019.

2. I ran a clarifier on my field bow for a while and decided against it. In 3d, I want an ultra clear target and light the fiber to overcome the clarifier. With a dot on the lens for field (and indoor), I would just rather have a slight blur in the target and a clear aimpoint. I'm glad I made that decision too since it rained cats-and-dogs during state field this year.

3. Arrow wise, I LOVE the 22's for field. Now, I push them with 160 grains up front. I definitely wouldn't want to go any bigger though because the short targets get crowded quickly. And definitely go for pin nocks.... if you do that and run the nockbuster points, you won't trash a bunch of arrows or drop a bunch of point to kickouts. I lost some X's off kickouts but never dropped a point. I'm changing bows so I'm hopeful that I'll be able to run the 22's with 160 up front again. If not, I'll probably go to pro hunters or UL Pro's myself. I should know in the next week or so since the new bow is supposed to be here today.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Dan,
> 
> I do everything the opposite for field that I do for 3d.
> 
> ...


Didnt realize you were shooting cleafier for 3d. 5X allot of power. You should try Tims heat shrink trick on your peep. Good info. Dean shoots a 6X with no cleafier but says it a little blurry but thats not a bad thing in field. He loves that blue fiber.

160 grns in those 22's. Wow that allot. 

Thanks for those tips. Really got to get another back Ok-Archery bow for next year. Hopefully hitting some target venues in Texas next year.
DB


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I use a 4X lens with a Gunstar BiSpectral Orange and black dot. Works great for me and allows me to pick up my aiming reference just about anywhere. I've never liked a Fiber...

I've also had very good success with a Truspot 6x 3/8" grind in field, but stopped shooting it because I had to use a clarifier to clear up the target. I may give it another try since I think I can go a slightly smaller peep aperature to hopefully clear up the target after a couple form changes. If I didn't have to use the clarifier, Tru-spot is what I would shoot...


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey,,,DB
I had trouble on the hunter faces with my old truspot lens...coulnt tell on the hunter faces if the spot was centered in my 6x..on the field faces the old truspot worked great cuz you could see a black ring around the spot but still see the dot perfect...Ive since switched to a new double lens truspot with an orange lens and a 3/16 hole drilled in the orange -6 lens it works puurrfect...im shooting the best ive shot in the last few years...this weekend will tell the truth at our State Championships....If you have an old truspot you can just order the +6 and -6 lenses...thats what I did...it ran about $187.00 Ill also tell you that a 3/16 hole is perfect..on the 30 and the 50 and the 60 the hole is just slightly larger than the spot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Paul Payne said:


> Hey,,,DB
> I had trouble on the hunter faces with my old truspot lens...coulnt tell on the hunter faces if the spot was centered in my 6x..on the field faces the old truspot worked great cuz you could see a black ring around the spot but still see the dot perfect...Ive since switched to a new double lens truspot with an orange lens and a 3/16 hole drilled in the orange -6 lens it works puurrfect...im shooting the best ive shot in the last few years...this weekend will tell the truth at our State Championships....If you have an old truspot you can just order the +6 and -6 lenses...thats what I did...it ran about $187.00 Ill also tell you that a 3/16 hole is perfect..on the 30 and the 50 and the 60 the hole is just slightly larger than the spot.


Interesting. 
DB


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

The only thing magnified is what you see thru the drilled hole...the -6 colored lense neutralizes the +6....I love it...had mine about 2 weeks and I immediatly jumped about 5 points a half...(in practice)


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Paul Payne said:


> The only thing magnified is what you see thru the drilled hole...the -6 colored lense neutralizes the +6....I love it...had mine about 2 weeks and I immediatly jumped about 5 points a half...(in practice)


Do the make this in different sizes to fit other brand scopes such as CBE?
DB


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

If you just give truspot the size of the lens he can make up the two lenses for you...the only problem I can forsee is seperating the lenses...they have added a retainer ring to the truspot scope that is two pieces that screw together to seperate the lenses. not sure of the cost tho....youd have to call to get the price...might be cheaper to get the housing an all..


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

4x lens, drilled .010" with a green fiber and I run the smallest peep that PA PEEP makes.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Scopes? Lenses? clairifiers? You "Dark-side" shooters are a strange lot! :becky:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Scopes? Lenses? clairifiers? You "Dark-side" shooters are a strange lot! :becky:


Gotta find what works. Not any different than 3d shooters. 
DB


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I usually shoot a 4x lens with a green or orange dot. I try to stay away from black.

I did however try a truespot lens(6x) with the double vision kit. it worked very very well but I am hesistant to use because I would have to use a clarifier to get a clear picture, which is not a big deal if I'm jjust shooting field or hunter, but the animal round presents a problem. If I had more time before nationals I would set myself up like Tim G with his shrink tube and woudl shoot the true spot system.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Gotta find what works. Not any different than 3d shooters.
> DB


Exactly. So what works for you is what you need to decide and figure out by trial and error. What everyone else does or likes really doesn't matter. 

I use a 4X because it works for me. I use a fiber on a post because it works for me. Can't use a sticker of any sort they don't show up right for me. Circles and TRU spot type lenses are a no go for me. Fiber color doesn't matter one bit to me as far as what I can or can't see as I am not color blind at all like most men are to some degree. But certain colors give me a sight picture that i prefer but I can see them all fine even blue and red. 

You have to figure out what works for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Kade said:


> Exactly. So what works for you is what you need to decide and figure out by trial and error. What everyone else does or likes really doesn't matter.
> 
> I use a 4X because it works for me. I use a fiber on a post because it works for me. Can't use a sticker of any sort they don't show up right for me. Circles and TRU spot type lenses are a no go for me. Fiber color doesn't matter one bit to me as far as what I can or can't see as I am not color blind at all like most men are to some degree. But certain colors give me a sight picture that i prefer but I can see them all fine even blue and red.
> 
> ...


 lenses and scope bodies are two entirely difference conversations and pieces of equipment.

i use a crosshair setup. one of those neat features of a scope body that doesnt cost me my first born male child named Randy.

i dont have the fears of my dot/ring sliding/scratching when i clean my lens. i dont have the fear of my fiber or pin breaking. i dont have the 'light/dark' issues....i can see them in any type and amount of lighting. does the monofilament have the possiblilty of breaking? yes....but it's also easily replaced without any 'off-center' issues.

i have an absolute reference for vertical and horizontal....great when needing to gauge the spot for the rare foam animal. if it's raining REALLY bad and fogging is an issue, i take my lens out and i still have a fixed and unaffected aiming device.


.....but that's what works for me. YMMV


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Scopes? Lenses? clairifiers? You "Dark-side" shooters are a strange lot! :becky:


bwaaahahaha!!! :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I tried the pink dots this year and really like them for both hunter and field.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

I use a 42mm sureloc with a 6x swarovski lens with a SA super 7 light kit and .019 green fiber. I use the smallest SA peep I can see through with no clarifier. I center the pin and dont even see any housing at all. I use x10 protours with 120 tips at 29 inches.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

